# Sponge baffle?



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Well i got a filter and i baffled it with the side of a bottle, but it still is kinda strong enough that my betta gets knocked around a little. I thought maybe this could do something to help water flow, as well as bacterial production.. Would it be okay to put a sponge somewhere in the filter? like to cut it to size and if i can, where should i? at the end of the spill slide thing, infront of the filter cartridge, beind cartidge? help please!
The sponge:


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think that would be ok, Yay! I am no longer a new member! This is my 100th post! :redyay: :redyay: :redyay: :redyay:


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

It also has a rough scratchy side too. if it makes any difference, which side should be facing the back of the filter, and which side should be facing the front? or hsould i just completely cut that scratchy side off the sponge before putting it in?

&congratss juinor member. haha


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What kind of filter do you have?


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Tetra whisper PF10


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Those are great to use in the filters but make sure it doesn't contain any additives for fungus and bacteria inhibited products, it should state that on the label. 
I use the scratching side toward the back so the water flow through it first before in goes in the tank and place it behind the cartridge. 
It needs constant flow of oxygenated water running over it to grow the needed bacteria


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't use anything made for household use. They often have chemicals in them to inhibit the growth of mold. 

I only use AquaClear (or other brand) sponges made specifically for aquariums. Cost a couple of beans more, but better safe than sorry, IMO!!!!


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

well it says "sterilize by boiling" on the back, nothign about additives of any kind. I'll boil it i guess. haha


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've used store bought sponges loads of times with no problems what so ever. Like OFL said, just check the label to make sure there are no additives and your good to go.

Try taking an open pore sponge (One that looks like the scrubby side of the sponge you have.. without the thick part) and rubber band it over the out flow.

It should look something like this..


















But you can just put the rubber band over the cover to the cartridge area.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Good idea 1fish, a rubber band......learned something today...awesome.....


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah the sponge is just making the flow go through the intake tubes section of the filter-_- haha


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks  Also filling the tank up as far as possible also helps with the flow.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah, im gonna raise it to be level with the outtake slide. good idea?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I have always been so afraid of using household sponges - have heard some REAL horror stories!!! 

I'm such a wienie - LOL!!!!


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

haha like what stories? i wanna know


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

A couple of years ago I was on another fish forum where a guy was just LIVID because he had kept hearing about using sponges in this filters and he bought a couple at the grocery store & lost EVERY SINGLE fish overnight!!!! 

He figured the company that made the sponges should have put on there "NOT FOR AQUARIUM USE". I don't know about that, but I know I will never use a grocery store sponge!!! 

But that's just me.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

haha that kinda scares me too now...


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

do you happen to know what brand sponge it was? haha.. so i know what to avoid(x


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

No, I don't - sorry!

Actually, I use Imagine Foam Inserts. A tad less expensive than the AquaClear ones and work just as well, IMO. 

If interested:


https://www.petsolutions.com/Imagine-Foam-Inserts-for-Aquaclear-Power-Filters+I79271390.aspx


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

do you know any stores that handle that product? 

OLF and 1fish2fish, did i do this right? Heres my setup. One scrubby/scratchy thing where the water slides out of the filter:









Then i put half a sponge in the filter, behind the cartridge and i put another little scrubby/scratchy thing right on the side of it where the intake water first reaches it. the 2nd picture shows it more clearly:

















Is this good or bad?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Good idea.=)I just realize Im a senior member.=)


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

hah congratz. I hope all these sponge parts are safe though.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The filter you have on the outside of the overflow is that one the kind that has the black backing on it? if so, I almost want to say you need to turn it around, but I have never used one that way, but its a good idea for a baffle, 1fish my know more on that.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not sure what you're talking about with the "black backing" but since the sponge had the actuall sponge part and the scratchy part, i just cut the scratchy part off and put it infront of the outflow. But is the sponge/scratchy part setup correctly INSIDE the filter??


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That sponge on the outflow looks like a cartridge...sorry...it looks correct me...but 1fish will know more about that than me...sorry....


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't be sorry, but there is no sponge on the outflow. i cut the scratchy part off of the original sponge and put the scratchy part there. and used the sponge (half) and put it in the filter and a remaining piece of the scratchy part was put infront of the sponge. But yes, i'll ask 1fish, thanks though!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry, I don't. Since the closest fish store is 60 miles round trip for me (I live in a very rural area), I almost always shop on-line.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks good  If it doesn't slow the flow enough I've found that putting two of the "scratchy" sponges one on top of the other will help.

You can get open pore sponge (the scratchy stuff) without the thick sponge part, so you don't have to cut it off. I get mine from the dollar store


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

You have an aquatech 5-15 right? I found that the fluval U1 foam pad fits perfectly between the biofilter and the outflow if you cut right behind the u shaped cutout. =] I also used half of the ushape left behind and stuck it into my intake and it's slowed my flow. I'm still gonna baffle it but I like how it's not as intense anymore. =]


----------

